# AGP i810 problems with Xorg 7.5



## sossego (Jul 25, 2010)

Xorg.conf from /root/xorg.conf.new Gateway m275 toshiba rebranded.

http://slexy.org/view/s21S0G5eg7

From dmesg.boot

http://slexy.org/view/s21XNkagL3

When I issue startx the result is a non-responsive system.


Kldstat returns i915, drm and agp is already enabled.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 25, 2010)

Check the Xorg log for any errors.


----------



## sossego (Jul 25, 2010)

Okay.
Both intel and vesa modules are loaded.

AllowEmptyInput is on.

Mouse and keyboard disabled.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 26, 2010)

The actual log would help more.  Do you have dbus and hal running?  Does ctrl-alt-f1 still work?


----------



## sossego (Jul 26, 2010)

Ctrl+alt+f$ doesn't work at all. Neither do any other combinations of buttons.


Xorg.0.log http://slexy.org/view/s20KZ6Sy8e



Now where- server layout or other- would I change AllowEmptyInput?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 26, 2010)

sossego said:
			
		

> Ctrl+alt+f$ doesn't work at all. Neither do any other combinations of buttons.
> 
> 
> Xorg.0.log http://slexy.org/view/s20KZ6Sy8e



That looks cut off, but maybe it isn't.  It doesn't mention hal, but maybe you built xorg-server with the hal option off.



> Now where- server layout or other- would I change AllowEmptyInput?



Don't mess with AEI at all.  If you want to run without hal, disable AutoAddDevices in the ServerLayout section:
Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"


----------



## adamk (Jul 26, 2010)

Have you tried to remotely access the machine via ssh after starting X?

Adam


----------



## sossego (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok.
I haven't setup SSh on the laptop as of yet.
I added the AllowEmptyInput- apologies- and now have a "No screens found" error. Assumption is that PCI X:X:0 is internal and X:X:1 is external.
I built and rebuilt with hal and suid bit. 
Some documentation online points to needing Horiz and Vert values for the screen. 
I set Modes at the default of 1024x768 for all values 1 to 24.
I can get an error message with 
	
	



```
Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```
but still the system freezes with 
	
	



```
startx
```


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 26, 2010)

sossego said:
			
		

> I added the *AllowEmptyInput*- apologies- and now have a "No screens found" error.



Option "AllowEmptyInput" is automatically enabled if Option "AutoAddDevices"
is not explicitly disabled (which is enabled by default) , even if you set
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "OFF". *xorg.conf(5)*.


In short, remove Option "AllowEmptyInput" and set Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
to get rid of devices be added from HAL events.


----------



## sossego (Jul 26, 2010)

Same result, new problem:

```
Parse error on line 49 of section Monitor in file xorg.conf.new
"Identifier" is not a valid keyword in this section.
(EE) Problem parsing the config file
(EE) Error parsing the config file

Fatal server error:
no screens found
```

Xorg.0.log has the same output, nothing different.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 26, 2010)

You have put hash keys (#) in Section "Monitor" for "Monitor1"
If you want to exclude this whole section you have to comment out
the lines between the Section "Monitor" and EndSection.

The same in Section "Device" for "Card1" and the whole
Section "Screen" for "Screen1" and "Card1".

(Or enable all of them)


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 26, 2010)

FrogLS said:
			
		

> Option "AllowEmptyInput" is automatically enabled if Option "AutoAddDevices"
> is not explicitly disabled (which is enabled by default) , even if you set
> Option "AllowEmptyInput" "OFF". *xorg.conf(5)*.



That's not quite how it works; xorg.conf(5) says:


> Option "AllowEmptyInput" "boolean"
> If  enabled,  don't add the standard keyboard and mouse drivers, if there are no input devices in the config  file.
> Enabled  by default if AutoAddDevices and AutoEnableDevices is enabled, otherwise disabled.
> If AllowEmptyInput is on,  devices  using  the kbd, mouse or vmmouse driver are ignored.



Effectively, setting AEI off will kinda, sorta disable hal device detection.  It may also screw up input and is generally troublesome.  But some people still insist on it, even when AutoAddDevices Off does the right thing and doesn't cause problems.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 26, 2010)

I dunno, I have the same problem, which I "solved" by using the vesa driver.

Under linux I had the same problem.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux/+bug/563277

It is, in fact, an Xorg problem, which will not be fixed any time in the forseeable future.


----------



## sossego (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll probably go for the vesa driver.
What about the intel29 driver?
Has anyone had luck with it?


----------



## Beastie (Jul 27, 2010)

Disabling acceleration works for me (845G).


----------



## sossego (Jul 29, 2010)

Beastie, did you run

```
Xorg -configure -retro
```
along with the Intel driver?


----------



## Beastie (Jul 29, 2010)

Well I don't really remember, but that should be what I did (i.e. *Xorg -configure*). The only purpose of the *retro* option is to show the old "chain mail" background instead of the solid black one.
I think *Xorg -configure* is the only method. IIRC there was another one years ago but it doesn't exist anymore.

Now if you're asking if I installed the driver _before_ trying to configure a xorg.conf file, then of course I did.


----------



## holo (Aug 17, 2010)

Toshiba Tecra : Intel 810

Hi,
For me, the same problem. No screen with the Intel 810 driver.
Impossible to find where is the problem
So, I use the vesa driver.
Not so bad after  all !


----------

